

Remembering Tim Samaras: Veteran Storm Chaser Killed in Okla. Tornado - quaffapint
http://abcnews.go.com/US/remembering-tim-samaras-veteran-storm-chaser-killed-okla/story?id=19309689#.UavomkB4Lss

======
quaffapint
Anyone that ever watched Storm Chasers on Discovery knows Tim Samaras. He was
fun to watch, and given how cautious he seemed, its crazy that he was taken.
Sympathies to his family.

